# Good old LOLCats



## Becknutt (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL @ RO MEMBERS!

This picture has been posted in about 3 or 4 threads in various forums this week!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL @ RO MEMBERS!
> 
> This picture has been posted in about 3 or 4 threads in various forums this week!


I was thinking the exact same thing! :roflmao:

Great minds think alike I guess! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it's great cause we all enjoy those bunny pictures and the captions on LOLcats.... 

I guess we're all easily entertained too LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

Definately! If I'm ever bored, grumpy or a bit down, I just trawl through LOLcats, or LOLbunnies and immediately I'm cheered up! 

To save starting another thread, I just had a peek on LOLbunnies and found these!






















My personal favourite! :biggrin2:


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 22, 2008)

I love looking at LOLbunnies and LOLcats! So funny and awesome! Lol. How would I be able to make one of these pictures, eh? 

I absoutley LOVE this one! (I think I may need to dedicate a door, or a wall in my room to LOLBunnies pictures! lol!) haha






ETA: I just found this one and I love it, of course, me being a RH trainer! lol.






Emily


----------



## BSAR (Sep 22, 2008)

I found some cute ones! That last one you put on Tiabia is one of my FAVORITES!!!























Ok thats all. haha. they are so cute!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

The rocket bunny is BILLY!! I'm sure of it..... Where's little bay poo?!?!:lookaround


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 23, 2008)

That is definently Billy, because it is the exact same comforter as in her Youtube vids, same room colour, desk position and same Billy binkying!

NO, I'm not stalking Little Bay Poo... just her babies...


----------



## andrea2712 (Sep 23, 2008)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 23, 2008)

Not only is the rocket bunny Billy, but I'm sure that the newspaper one is Ronnie!! You guys missed Ronnie!! :shock: 

I'm 99.999999999% certain of it anyway....

MORE!! For you LOLbunnies lovers :biggrin2:
















:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

This one is just plain cute!














:biggrin2:


----------



## bunnycute (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup that was Billy. I try and credit every picI put up when I know the source. I recently put up a link to the Billy/Ronnie youtube channel in my links list. 

Ido sometimes post things that are submitted to meso if you think your bunny is doing something funny feel free to send in pics to [email protected]

Just got in a funny pic today of a rabbit that pulled the stuffing out of an ottoman. I have a category called 'bad bunnies' for pics/vids that show bunnies getting into mischief.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 1, 2008)

*bunnycute wrote: *


> Yup that was Billy. I try and credit every picI put up when I know the source. I recently put up a link to the Billy/Ronnie youtube channel in my links list.
> 
> Ido sometimes post things that are submitted to meso if you think your bunny is doing something funny feel free to send in pics to [email protected]
> 
> Just got in a funny pic today of a rabbit that pulled the stuffing out of an ottoman. I have a category called 'bad bunnies' for pics/vids that show bunnies getting into mischief.



How cool! I didn't know you were a member of our boards! Welcome Welcome! I love seeing our bunnies on lolbunnies!

Minda


----------



## bunnycute (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks 

I don't actually havea rabbit which ispart of the reason I don't post that often.

I becameinterested in rabbits when I noticed all the cute and funny pics of them online.

Bunny pics always brighten any day.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 2, 2008)

That's so cool! The Lol-bunnies lady is on the forum!! Thank you so much for all the wonderful pictures and captions (all in one place)! You really brighten my day :great:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 2, 2008)

oh these are awesome, i love the hairball one, i wish i had hair balls like that


----------



## bunnycute (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.lolbunnies.com/2008/10/rabbit-vanity.html

I posted the ro caption contest winner. Thought thatfunny and I gave a credit link to rabbitsonline.net


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 3, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Not only is the rocket bunny Billy, but I'm sure that the newspaper one is Ronnie!! You guys missed Ronnie!! :shock:
> 
> I'm 99.999999999% certain of it anyway....


i missed Billy, but i knew as soon as i saw the newspaper bun i'd seen him/her before:biggrin2personally, _i_ think it's Sakura(sp?))


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2008)

My niece told me to check out some sites - she was sure I'd like them! LOLcats and LOL bunnies!

I told her - heck, I know most of those bunnies' owners online! LOL!

She was like "NO WAY?!?!" She's in love with all the bunnies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2008)

*I didn't realize we had you aboard here! Wonderful! Billy and Ronnie (I was too consumed with Billy when I posted to even notice Ronnie! lol)... and all the others are so darned adorable! I love the site! *

*bunnycute wrote: *


> Yup that was Billy. I try and credit every picI put up when I know the source. I recently put up a link to the Billy/Ronnie youtube channel in my links list.
> 
> Ido sometimes post things that are submitted to meso if you think your bunny is doing something funny feel free to send in pics to [email protected]
> 
> Just got in a funny pic today of a rabbit that pulled the stuffing out of an ottoman. I have a category called 'bad bunnies' for pics/vids that show bunnies getting into mischief.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 4, 2008)

Whoa, I totally missed this thread. I've been doing way too much studying lately :X

But yeah, just to confirm (although it's pretty much been confirmed already) that's Billy levitating and Ronnie with some newspaper in his mouth. I really wish I had the time to snap more photos of the bunnies but I've been so busy lately that I can't even keep up with the RO threads anymore! I mean, I never posted all that much but I used to read all of them to see how everybody and everybunny was doing. Now I don't even have the time to skim all of the threads to see what's going on! :tantrum:

So my apologies if I've missed any other threads out there or even forgotten about a post and never responded. My brain is so scattered right now anic:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 5, 2008)

I KNEW that was my Billy! 

If you don't have time to read and post...... maybe you should send Billy to ME and he will get more attention! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I KNEW that was my Billy!
> 
> If you don't have time to read and post...... maybe you should send Billy to ME and he will get more attention! :biggrin2:


lolz :biggrin2: especially at the "my Billy" part :laughsmiley:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2008)

*Well, he IS my Billy - you just own him LOL! *

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I KNEW that was my Billy!
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 8, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Whoa, I totally missed this thread. I've been doing way too much studying lately :X
> 
> But yeah, just to confirm (although it's pretty much been confirmed already) that's Billy levitating and Ronnie with some newspaper in his mouth. I really wish I had the time to snap more photos of the bunnies but I've been so busy lately that I can't even keep up with the RO threads anymore! I mean, I never posted all that much but I used to read all of them to see how everybody and everybunny was doing. Now I don't even have the time to skim all of the threads to see what's going on! :tantrum:
> 
> So my apologies if I've missed any other threads out there or even forgotten about a post and never responded. My brain is so scattered right now anic:


YAY! I knew It was Ronnie!! :biggrin2: Soooooo cute...

and :hug: for you! Don't apologise- you're missed! And Billy and Ronnie are missed too lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

:bump


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


>


:laugh:
The look on that cat's face is priceless!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

:laugh:It's so funny! He looks to be in shock!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hehe  I have a stockpile of LOLbunnies on my computer for a rainy (in today's case: sleety) day. 












In that last pic, what the heck kind of rabbit is that? Britannia petite? Those are the only ones I can think of with weirdness (cuteness) like that


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Snuggys Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That is exactly something Sippi would do to my cat Toby!!! lol!!! Very cute! Love the bunny!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are some more cute and adorable ones! I love this one: 


















how cute is that? ^^^ ADORABLE!:inlove:






Now that is just soo priceless! ^^





What type of bunnies are those? ^^ Cuz i want one!

More to come!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

Very happy bunny! ^^





Who can resist that face!?! ^^^







:laugh:

That would be my bunnies!!! lol. So cute! 









Now that's a good deal!!^^


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooh one more. Saw this and couldn't resist not posting it. So so so adorable!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 11, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!
These made my day!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol! I'm smiling from ear to ear 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycQIiA7dnKQ[/ame]

Super Cute video!  (Sorry, it's a link, couldn't figure out how to just post it )


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I see several bunnies we know and love from RO ..... like Miss Elf!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's funny how close-knit the bunny community is, isn't it? 

Will calls it the "underground rabbit society". :grumpy: Jerk.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh..... no one is supposed to know. We're a covert operation..... 

:shhhh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does that mean that I have to tell he's right? Psshhhtt! That's not going to happen


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 12, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
*


> :laugh:
> 
> That would be my bunnies!!! lol. So cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say that lol! I LOVE this pic..... Especially I love Tony stomping on your face to try and get to the box, and your face with the 'stomped on' expression! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought maybe those were yours! Tony is so cute! I love the face-stomping too! 

They like their junk-food don't they?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 13, 2008)

I just found this! Totally made my morning!!! :biggrin2: I didn't even know there was a lolbunnies site :shock:.. oh gosh, I'm going to be sucked into it asap I can tell! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I just found this! Totally made my morning!!! :biggrin2: I didn't even know there was a lolbunnies site :shock:.. *oh gosh, I'm going to be sucked into it asap I can tell! *:biggrin2:


Haha, yeah... That happened to me, too. I was on the site for so long I started getting sleep. At that poin, anything with caffeine helps, but then everyone can hear you cooing over the adorableness. You also laugh at an odd pitch when sleep tries to set in and you counter-act it with caffeine. lol Keep in mind, I have ADHD. Caffeine and I mix really well 
:energizerbunny:


----------



## delusional (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sorry but I cried with laughter watching this from LOLbunnies.com 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1-yESg2eQ&eurl=http://www.lolbunnies.com/


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not allowed to play that certain video when Will is home now. He thinks it's stupid and the song is irritating. lol Too bad, it's cute!

I just went and played it again and I could hear Will from the bedroom, "You know, I can hear that!"
:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2008)

HAHA! I watched that the other day and I was giggling. My family thinks I've lost it.....


----------



## delusional (Nov 15, 2008)

I just actually think that if baby bunnies could sing THAT is exactly what they'd sound like!


----------



## Hayley411 (Nov 15, 2008)

Too cute. Although did anyone else notice the dish their eating out of looks like an ash tray? :shock:Maybe I'm just strange :?.

~Hayley


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 15, 2008)

ash trays (clean of course) are actually very good pellet dishes for little flat-faced bunbuns like nethies. My Muffin can't get her flat little holland face down into the bottom of most bowls, and for the nethies, forgetaboutit! they have to eat out of someting really shallow, and a clean ashtray works really well. got that tip from the lady at the rescue we adopted benjamin from!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 15, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*


>



:shock::shock::shock::shock:. The kitty looks like my new kitty and that rabbit looks EXACTLY like Brody :shock:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

This one was just put up today on www.icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## BlueFrog (Nov 16, 2008)

FYI, for those whose critter giggle needs are somehow not completely fulfilled by LOLCats and LOLBunnies,Imustalso mention thetoo-little knownI Can Has Rats.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry its not bun related but..







so cute!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Side note: I showed mum that "Bunny Concert" thing, and she couldn't breathe after watching it. The split-screen was what put her over the top! lol

Will just rolled his eyes... again... lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

Aww I love that part too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 17, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> I'm sorry but I cried with laughter watching this from LOLbunnies.com
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1-yESg2eQ&eurl=http://www.lolbunnies.com/


:roflmao:

That's so cute!!! But instead of 'bom bom bom' they should have been saying 'nom nom nom' lol!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

These aren't bunnies, but they are from the same person who made the "Bunny Concert".

Vacuum Hamster
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE5K2bykmbI[/ame]

Piano Hamster
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfqNXADl3kU[/ame]

This is just a ham in a wheel... Super-speedy! (My Roborovskii dwarves do this in their wheel, too! :biggrin2: (Different Person)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRH50fvHWA[/ame]

Me loves my hammies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL! That little spinner fell out and stumbled LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had several Roborovskii hams in the past. Most of them did that, too.

The first time Will ever saw that happen (my deceased ham, Sir Puffington the Brave) he almost died laughing... I think I still have the link...

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=5909139

I've had two pairs of them that did this, too. First I had Schmanky and Kawaii, now I have Scooter and Ms. Peepers. They don't do it as often as they used to


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL! that was so cute! I love little animals - they are just so entertaining to me!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 17, 2008)

My hamster Carmen was idiotic with her wheel as well:

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/ho7FWWDpDpc[/flash]

Oh my god I so want a hamster again :shock:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 17, 2008)

THAT is true talent, pinksalamander. I love to see the robos fall off like khermman's do that at the store!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, my hamster is so slow on his wheel. He just trots along. Cozy does have good bed making skills though.


----------



## delusional (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol, I'm sorry but you have NEVER seem crazy in a wheel until you have seen two sugar gliders fighting over the wheel. 

I will try and get some video of my girlies at some point.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> THAT is true talent, pinksalamander. I love to see the robos fall off like *khermman's *do that at the store!!


That's a new spelling lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 17, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > THAT is true talent, pinksalamander. I love to see the robos fall off like *khermman's *do that at the store!!
> ...



:banghead
i knew i should've checked that spelling!
sorry:baghead

ps i LOVe Cozy's clean cage! my guys do that too--they move the bedding out of one compartment into another and bury themselves in it. too cute


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tonyshuman wrote: *
> ...


Haha! It's OK. I've dealt with that my whole life!  People have come up with plenty of spellings, but I hadn't seen that one before! That's why I had to make a note of it! Normally, people lose an "R" or "N". You did both, and then some!  You went the extra mile lol

God, I can't wait to get married and get rid of that name!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2008)

here's one for BoBBunny! Not exactly like Bo stacking cups, but close!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv3E-x7JDds[/ame]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ahh! So cute!

I can just hear his thoughts...

_This goes here...

*scratches at floor*

This goes here...

That goes there...

Nope, that goes here!_


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

EDIT: Dang it! I meant to put this in the other post... I hit "reply", not "edit"... Stupid me... :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2008)

That was SO CUTE! Bo will play with his like that - he'll put them all in a pile with his other toys, and he hands them to us, tosses them, but still loves to place one into the other if we "play" with him! 

I got a kick out of that bunny doing a pivot and setting down the toy, picking it up, turning some more and so on!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

This was up on www.icanhazcheezburger.com tonight :biggrin2:


----------



## WhyMista (May 2, 2009)

Wow those pictures are awesome.

This site is great


----------



## kamichu (May 3, 2009)

Aw...LOLbunnies! soo! cute! :3


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 24, 2009)

What no action in months thats not good. Someone make more or else!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## WhyMista (Nov 25, 2009)

hahahaha^^Thats great!!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone had actually posted an oldpicture of my bunnies on icanhascheezburger

It's a good cheer youup website...animals are just the best medicine!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow!! lol. Those hamster wheels sure look dangerous!! Haha. Loved that video of your Robo hamster, Kelly! Poor guy, lol. You can't help but laugh, but at the same time you're thinking "That must've hurt!" lol. 






I just thought this was super cute!! 

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)

It's Snowball.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## WhyMista (Nov 28, 2009)

haha nice additions. When I get my jersey wooly I'll see if I can get some nice pics to add captions to.

I had to give this thread a couple breaths but its back to life


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 28, 2009)

My Sparky:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 3, 2009)

Mango was a former Gainesville Rabbit Rescue foster:


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 3, 2009)

double dose of cuteness!!!! have just seen this on FB too:inlove:


----------



## kahlin (Dec 3, 2009)

I just came across this now. I think my coworkers think I'm crazy - laughing alone in the back room! Oh well. Tons of cuteness in this thread.


----------

